# Light Bulbs



## PeteandSylv (Sep 24, 2008)

Silly question: Do the light bulbs in Cyprus have a bayonet fitting as in UK or Edison screw?

Peter


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

PeteandSylv said:


> Silly question: Do the light bulbs in Cyprus have a bayonet fitting as in UK or Edison screw?
> 
> Peter


Both  whichever you want


----------



## PeteandSylv (Sep 24, 2008)

While that's true in the UK, the majority are bayonet. Is it the same in Cyprus?

Peter


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

PeteandSylv said:


> While that's true in the UK, the majority are bayonet. Is it the same in Cyprus?
> 
> Peter


Yes it is but you can buy bulbs in both bayonet and screw types.


----------



## PeteandSylv (Sep 24, 2008)

Thank you.

Actually I should have asked about the light fittings not the bulbs to make it clearer, but I guess the answer will be bayonet.

Peter


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

PeteandSylv said:


> Thank you.
> 
> Actually I should have asked about the light fittings not the bulbs to make it clearer, but I guess the answer will be bayonet.
> 
> Peter


Ceiling light mainly tend to be bayonet but it depends on the country of manufacture as many are imported from Italy and Greece.
Dosnt really matter either way as all types of bulbs are available.


----------



## BabsM (May 24, 2008)

PeteandSylv said:


> Thank you.
> 
> Actually I should have asked about the light fittings not the bulbs to make it clearer, but I guess the answer will be bayonet.
> 
> Peter


Most of the fittings that we bought this year are screw fittings although we have one matching set in the lounge (ceiling light, pendant light, table lamp & standard lamp) that are the tiny halogen bulbs. Our apartment has mainly bayonet fittings. 

The electricity board were giving away free energy saving bulbs not so long ago.

From our experience, bulbs here are a smilar price to the UK.


----------

